# Lenora Boost



## bkn1966 (May 5, 2020)

Curious what SHO270 is?!? Any help?


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2020)

SH270 is a silicon substitute for the 1N270.






						CDSH270 :: Central Semiconductor supplier
					

Buy CDSH270, Schottky Diodes & Rectifiers 100V 100mA Rec. In Stock. Great Prices!




					www.swatee.com


----------



## bkn1966 (May 5, 2020)

Robert said:


> SH270 is a silicon substitute for the 1N270.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... I was stumped!


----------



## bkn1966 (May 5, 2020)

Since this has been compared to a Klon, I wonder if good old germanium 1N270 would be cool?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 5, 2020)

Compared to a Klon?  It literally IS a Klon with the gain turned down to 1.  Just about any diode would sound pretty much the same because the gain is so low that the diodes are barely tickled.  The Lenny is 50% plagiarism and 50% hype.  I have other thoughts on this pedal, but they are not suitable for a civilized forum like this one.  Build a Klon (Kliche).  It will do what Lenny (Lenora) does and a lot more. Seriously.


----------



## music6000 (May 6, 2020)

As C D. B stated,This is a Klon rip off with Gain pot thrown out the window with fixed resistors taking it's place.
Why would you go to so much trouble with this when you can build the Kliche Mini & turn down the Gain knob to get the same result plus what the pedal can do with the Gain being adjustable to give you slight breakup to Overdriven tones.
The Builder has really milked this Circuit, will the next incarnation have no Treble control either!


----------



## bkn1966 (May 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Compared to a Klon?  It literally IS a Klon with the gain turned down to 1.  Just about any diode would sound pretty much the same because the gain is so low that the diodes are barely tickled.  The Lenny is 50% plagiarism and 50% hype.  I have other thoughts on this pedal, but they are not suitable for a civilized forum like this one.  Build a Klon (Kliche).  It will do what Lenny (Lenora) does and a lot more. Seriously.


Good to know!


----------



## zgrav (May 6, 2020)

sometimes when you sniff the cork you find out the wine is more suited to a salad dressing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 6, 2020)

Or floor polish.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 6, 2020)

Or drinkable disinfectant.


----------



## bkn1966 (May 6, 2020)

Wow.. you guys have really hazed me about this subject.... ok... makes me regret I bought the board.


----------



## music6000 (May 6, 2020)

Around 34 resistors, 11 Electrolytics, Quite a few Caps, Diodes,  1 Charge Pump & 2 Op Amps for a Clean Boost is Over the top.
I might have been a little more discreet had I known you had purchased the Board but I like the other comments like to see a Good return for the money you are going to invest in this Build & feel your coming up short when the Kliche Mini will give you this & so much more!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 6, 2020)

Not to worry. If you haven't assembled it yet, you can set the board aside for another day, get a Kliche board and put the parts on that.  If you have started your build, enjoy it!  You can always sell it later.  There is an even better (IMHO) Klon clone, the Sea Monk, that takes it up another notch, adding three more controls (4 if you count the internal trimpot) to the Klon design for fine adjustments of the tone.  Highly recommended!


----------

